# Would like to modify my engine



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

I have a KA24E cyl and would like to modify it W/O going the turbo or SC route. I was first looking to change the goofy intake. 
I notice that alot of hardbody drivers like the shiny chrome ones but not only is that toom uch for me to spend on my "beater", I'm not a chromey kinda guy. Any who its RWD only and a 5 spd for later wuestions. Thanks for any help i can get from you guys.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Not too much KA24 stuff going on here. You might try www.240sx.org


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

Yeah thanks man. I guess not too many people actually work on their hardbodies. Shoot and I like running with the 95 S10 of LT1UltraZ's too. He fixed his timing problem and now we're even. like crazy :banana: even. Its time to mod if i can


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

catback
header
intake
clutch
can be found on www.nopionline.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

Sweet X thanks


----------

